# Akatsuki VS 13 Protection squads



## Ozian (Feb 17, 2009)

just the 13 captains from each squad

so who do u think would win?


----------



## Jali005 (Feb 17, 2009)

Byakuya back hands the entire Akatsuki


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 17, 2009)

Mayuri-sama captures them all and performs all manner of painful experiments on them.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 17, 2009)

Itachi uses Tsukiyomi on Kenpachi and then proceeds to shit his pants when Ken-chan laughs in his face at the mental torture and calls him a nail polish-wearing bitch.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 17, 2009)

Pretty much any Captain can solo the Akatsuki team and a few of the Lieutenants as well. Really, I think this is all that needs to happen.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 17, 2009)

Hanataro could solo the Narutoverse.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 17, 2009)

Eh no, not Hanataro. He's too much of a wuss to do anything.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 17, 2009)

This guy can defeat anyone anywhere anytime.





Check out that afro. Ain't no beating that.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 17, 2009)

I hate to say this, but Hitsugaya Solo's.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 17, 2009)

Only Hitsugaya fails. The rest play cards and Zaraki motherfucking Kenpachi soloes.


----------



## Federer (Feb 17, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Pretty much any Captain can solo the Akatsuki team and a few of the Lieutenants as well. Really, I think this is all that needs to happen.



Kenpachi is indeed sexy. 

And he solo's.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 17, 2009)

Rangiku could kill them all with her bust.


----------



## Kameil (Feb 17, 2009)

Lol the Lieutenants would even make Akatuki cry. 

Kenpachi or Mayuri soloes.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 17, 2009)

Like I said, Rangiku takes'em out with her bust. Itachi tries to use his Sharingan, and then gets hypnotized by all the jiggling.


----------



## Minh489 (Feb 17, 2009)

Any one of the 13 Gotei can solo.


----------



## Jali005 (Feb 17, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> This guy can defeat anyone anywhere anytime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 The Forgotten Shinigami. Who is that guy again?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Feb 17, 2009)

Any of the Captains could solo. Especially Kenpachi or Byakuya.


----------



## Seyta (Feb 17, 2009)

Any Captain can solo this really...


----------



## NemeBro (Feb 17, 2009)

Any captain would have a good chance at soloing.

Kenpachi, Yamamoto, or any other high-tier captain, WOULD solo.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 17, 2009)

Kenpachi: *releases his reiatsu*

Akatsuki: *gets crushed into a pancake*


----------



## Fenton (Feb 17, 2009)

Jali005 said:


> Byakuya back hands the entire Akatsuki








Also true


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Feb 17, 2009)

Deidara solos.

He can drop a 5 kilometer bomb.

And he is just so sexy pek


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 17, 2009)

Any one captain will crush the Akatsuki.  Bad thread is bad.


----------



## SmashSk8er (Feb 18, 2009)

Aizen feed's them to his Espada for lunch.


----------



## Stan Lee (Feb 18, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Pretty much any Captain can solo the Akatsuki team and a few of the Lieutenants as well. Really, I think this is all that needs to happen.





Narcissus said:


> Any one captain will crush the Akatsuki.  Bad thread is bad.



Hitsu*gay*a isn't soloing shit.


Azure Flame Kite said:


> Deidara solos.
> 
> He can drop a 5 kilometer bomb.
> 
> And he is just so sexy pek



It was 10 kilometer.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 18, 2009)

All Kenpachi has to do is stand there and the Akatsuki would be crushed under the weight of his presence. Even with the bulk of his power sealed, Rukia could still feel his reiatsu despite being drastically weakened and within the tower made entirely of seki-seki stone which inhibits spiritual energies. Despite all that his aura is still so strong a to be felt from an incredible distance. And really, even Hitsugaya could kill them all.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O3TxXfdd2A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stan Lee (Feb 18, 2009)

Hitsugaya has no speed nor strength feats and is considered a weakling in the OBD.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 18, 2009)

He was fast enough to dodge and deflect all those hundreds of strikes from Gin Ichimaru and strong enough to take him on. You seem to forget that in just about every anime/manga that features people using energy/ki/reiatsu/etc, their physical strength can be augmented using that power. Ichigo proved this when taking on Jidanbo by blocking those giant axes with one hand, effortlessly. Hitsugaya is much stronger and far more powerful than Jidanbo.

Also, you forget the nature of his powers and forget that some ranked officers, Lieutenants and all Captains use Shunpo. So speed is not really in question here at all.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 22, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> This guy can defeat anyone anywhere anytime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is the afro the champion, or is the champion the afro? A question that's still a scientific mystery. When you wear the afro, your punch will become unstoppable.



Yeah, he rapes.


----------



## Nigerian Prince (Feb 22, 2009)

Unless Tobi is like, Super boy prime in disguise, I think Akatsuki is slightly outclassed here


----------



## Tyler (Feb 22, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> I hate to say this, but Hitsugaya Solo's.





No he gets raped by Hinata. Hitsu*GAY*a sucks ass 

Soifon could solo them all. Suzumebachi <3

The only one who stands a chance is Deidara, but Soifon would knock his ass of the bird.


----------



## Minh489 (Feb 22, 2009)

Captains Speedblitz.


----------

